# Help me pick a Spyderco!



## Torpedo Vegas (Jul 4, 2009)

Let me strat out by saying that this will be my first decent knife. I started out reading about the Benchmade Mini-Griptilian, but after seeing it in person I think it is a bit big/thick for what I want to EDC. I also looked at the Aphid, but I am really not comfortable with the assisted opening knifes. I will probably buy a Mini Grip anyways just to have :twothumbs

I ordered a Spyderco Ladybug Salt for my keychain and since it came in I have started looking at some of the Spyderco knifes. The biggest problem I have is nobody sells them in my area so I cant go check them out for myself. I look at all the measurments online, but It is really hard for me to see it in my head without actually seeing it in person.

Here is what I am looking at

Delica- I started looking at this one, but it is bigger then the Mini Grip. I have read that Spyderco feels smaller then they really are

Dragonfly- This one looked good as far as size, but it looks kind of cheap with the plastic clip

Urban- I really think this might be the one, but I am really not sold on the no lock.


I know if i could actually see these knifes in person I could make a decision on my own, but since I cant I need some help. If anyone has any suggestions for me, or pictures for size comparisons please post. Anyone own an Urban that could share their opinion?


----------



## Gadget Guy (Jul 4, 2009)

I would go for the Delica. The Urban is out unless you have a real need for a non-locking knife. The Delica is a nice size and a great first edc Spydie! :thumbsup:


----------



## carbine15 (Jul 4, 2009)

Get the delica wave. Once you carry a wave you'll never go back! Trust me!


----------



## moeman (Jul 4, 2009)

The delica is a great knife, But i have been carrying the Salt1 PE for a while now and i absolutly love it. Light, easy to sharpen, and just soaks up the abuse. 

The Urban is a neat knife too, and even though it is a slip joint i really like it. The fact that it comes with a 90 degree detent really makes it nice.

Hope this helps....


----------



## cave dave (Jul 4, 2009)

You might want to mention your location as well. There might be a knife store that carries spyderco that you didn't even know about. Around here none of the retailers carry spyderco and there are no knife stores but the local Law enforcement supply shop has a decent selection of the more popular models.

The Dragonfly is probably too small for what you want. I can post a pic next to a Mini Grip. I will also have a Salt I in about a week. I think its the same size as a Delica.

I am also looking for something a bit thinner and smaller than a mini-grip and haven't found what I want yet. A frame-locking Urban would be great.


----------



## carrot (Jul 4, 2009)

Go for the Caly 3. It is like the Urban but a little longer like the Delica and features a lock and low rider clip. Quite possibly one of the best gentlemans folders around.


----------



## Torpedo Vegas (Jul 4, 2009)

cave dave said:


> You might want to mention your location as well. There might be a knife store that carries spyderco that you didn't even know about. Around here none of the retailers carry spyderco and there are no knife stores but the local Law enforcement supply shop has a decent selection of the more popular models.
> 
> The Dragonfly is probably too small for what you want. I can post a pic next to a Mini Grip. I will also have a Salt I in about a week. I think its the same size as a Delica.
> 
> I am also looking for something a bit thinner and smaller than a mini-grip and haven't found what I want yet. A frame-locking Urban would be great.



I live in the US and the dealer location did not find anyone in my area. I also checked out the local law enforcement shop. They had a decent selection of knifes, including benchmade, but did not have Spyderco. The guy that helped me said he thought that he had heard something about them getting them, but did not know for sure. I am going to call back next week and try to confirm 

When your Salt comes in would you mind taking a picture with the Mini Grip? I had not considered this knife because the picture is a serated blade, so I never looked at the specs. It looks like it is slightly smaller then the Delica. With everyone recomending the Delica I guess I would prefer this over the Delica. The color of the Salt is a real bonus also, because I think the bright colors look less aggressive to others.

Where do you guys buy from online? Any discount codes? Any good Ebay dealers?


----------



## Torpedo Vegas (Jul 4, 2009)

carrot said:


> Go for the Caly 3. It is like the Urban but a little longer like the Delica and features a lock and low rider clip. Quite possibly one of the best gentlemans folders around.



That looks like another good one. I really hope the place here in town is going to start carrying Spyderco, because this decision is really getting harder and harder!

Thanks to everyone who posted so far


----------



## Torpedo Vegas (Jul 5, 2009)

carrot said:


> Go for the Caly 3. It is like the Urban but a little longer like the Delica and features a lock and low rider clip. Quite possibly one of the best gentlemans folders around.



It is becoming clear to me now that I am just going to have to buy more then one knife :twothumbs

I took a look at the Caly 3 and was wondering what model to get. What is the benefit of a Carbon Fiber handle? Does it offset the decreased grip texture? Will I be able to sharpen the blade on the CF model?


----------



## cave dave (Jul 5, 2009)

The Caly 3 feels bigger than the Mini-grip in the hand and the pocket, cutting edges about the same length. The Caly does ride much lower though because of the wire clip. I actually prefer the the Mini-Grip, I like the hand feel, it weighs less and its much easier to close, about the same to open, cheaper too.

Added pics:
Dragonfly, BM Mini-Grip, Caly 3


----------



## Torpedo Vegas (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks alot for the pictures CaveDave! The Caly 3 really is alot bigger then I thought. I think I talked to the store owner or manager today, just got off the phone with a Spyderco Rep, and they told me to call back next week and they either will or will not be carrying Spyderco. I really hope they do so can actually see some of these knifes. 

Where do you guys buy from online? Any good Ebay dealers?


----------



## cave dave (Jul 7, 2009)

There are lots of good knife dealers. Our own Lighthound had a moderate selection and good prices, yourcornerstore also has great prices, for a large selection I like Knifeworks. New Graham has a large knife selection and is also carrying the 4sevens quark series lights. I was surprised by that.

Spydieguys on ebay has a good reputation, but are auction style so prices depend on opposing bidders.

Edit:
Knifeworks is also carrying some quark lights.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 8, 2009)

carrot said:


> Go for the Caly 3. It is like the Urban but a little longer like the Delica and features a lock and low rider clip. Quite possibly one of the best gentlemans folders around.


+1!

The Caly 3 is of the best Spyderco's design ever.


----------



## Blue72 (Jul 8, 2009)

I was in the same position as you.

The caly 3 was a tad to big and heavy, although it is an awesome Knife(one of spyderco's best)

I wanted a small, thin, light knife with a decent size blade so I went with a Spyderco Rookie.

Just a tad bit bigger than a Dragonfly closed, with a blade bigger than the Para-military.

check out the comparison pics in this thread of the rookie compared to the delica and paramilitary

http://spyderco.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38265&highlight=rookie


----------



## Matteblack (Jul 8, 2009)

The Kiwi!


----------



## Torpedo Vegas (Jul 9, 2009)

dd61999 said:


> I was in the same position as you.
> 
> The caly 3 was a tad to big and heavy, although it is an awesome Knife(one of spyderco's best)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post! I just checked out the new Rookie Spirit Run and think it is just what I am looking for! Just looking at the picture I thought that it was a much bigger knife. 

It is listed on the Spyderco site as C51FG, but I have found several on ebay that are listed as C51GPFG. Is it the same knife or an older model?


----------



## Blue72 (Jul 9, 2009)

Torpedo Vegas said:


> It is listed on the Spyderco site as C51FG, but I have found several on ebay that are listed as C51GPFG. Is it the same knife or an older model?



Same knife


----------



## Torpedo Vegas (Jul 13, 2009)

Well have any of you guys seen the Spyderco 2009 Mid-Year catalog? I have liked the Dragonfly from the beginning, but I was really turned off by the cheap appearance and molded clip. The new Dragonfly in the catalog is just what I was looking for.

Sometime this year it looks like a new Dragonfly will come out with Foliage Green G-10 handle, VG-10 blade, and most importantly a wire clip that can be switched L/R! It looks sweet!

If you have not seen the catalog yet check out the other great ones.
http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/2009SpydercoSupplementI.pdf


----------



## LA OZ (Jul 13, 2009)

I am waiting for lighthound to stock the 2009 Dragonfly. This will be my next Spyderco EDC.


----------



## asdalton (Jul 13, 2009)

I have the version of the Dragonfly with the etched metal handle:






1. Benchmade Mini Griptilian
2. Spyderco Dragonfly
3. Boker Subcom
4. Boker Keycom
5. (right) Victorinox Huntsman


----------



## NonSenCe (Jul 14, 2009)

i just bought my first Spyderco from ebay.. well almost ..as it is Tenacious. (it is chinese after all.. cheap end one.. but hopefully its better than byrd meadowlark or caracara i was also looking at)

i used to carry an old spyderco years back for few weeks but it was a loaner.. i think it was military, back then it felt it was too big and clumsy. 

and i always considered spydercos too expensive to have and use (even now, over here, delica4 is about 150$.. and tenacious was about 80$ last time i checked.. so you see why i thought them as too pricey) 

but the 45$deal from ebay got me thinking for the tenacious plain edge is worth a try. 

i have been carrying springassisted knives for a while now.. either SOG flash2 and twitch2 lately.. they have the lockout switch which i like.. but i havent been able to open one in my pocket by accident even as i dont use the lockup feature. 

and now i decided that i will try a thumb opener again. just to make sure i like spring assisted better hahahh!

the thumb openers i have had before are cheap so i need to test something with little more quality to get an good reference point. (cheap ones: schrade, leatherman etc) 

i think tenacious is too big and heavy for me to use as i am used to featherweight flash2 but we will see when it arrives in couple weeks. (oh the wait!)

i am still interested of the meadowlark and raven of byrd/spyderco as cheap beaters.. and maybe one higher class spydie too if i like how the tenacious opens and locks etc..


**and those boker subcoms keep yanking my chain.. they look so funky i just might have to get one.. too bad the shipping costs regularly are too steep for such an cheap blade for me to justify getting one yet. boker trance is another i am interested too but all what i have seen with decent price have been serrated edge.. and i want smooth blade now**


----------



## Ignoramus (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are some comparison pics for a Mini Grip and a Delica Wave:


----------



## Torpedo Vegas (Jul 28, 2009)

Well the G-10 Dragonfly has shown up as a pre order on Knife Center!  Unfortunately it is listed at $96  

I have been holding out for this little guy, because it really is the perfect size for me, but in its price range I dont know if i can justify getting it. I really hope it can be found cheaper somewhere else when it does come out


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 28, 2009)

Torpedo Vegas said:


> Well the G-10 Dragonfly has shown up as a pre order on Knife Center!  Unfortunately it is listed at $96
> 
> I have been holding out for this little guy, because it really is the perfect size for me, but in its price range I dont know if i can justify getting it. I really hope it can be found cheaper somewhere else when it does come out


For the same money you can get the new Poliwog G10 from Knife Supply, I'd never spend that money on a Dragonfly... The Poliwog is way higher-end.


----------



## Blue72 (Jul 28, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> For the same money you can get the new Poliwog G10 from Knife Supply, I'd never spend that money on a Dragonfly... The Poliwog is way higher-end.



Poliwog is a wide knife when closed, you might want to try it in your pocket before buying.


----------



## Torpedo Vegas (Jul 28, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> For the same money you can get the new Poliwog G10 from Knife Supply, I'd never spend that money on a Dragonfly... The Poliwog is way higher-end.



I dont know about a Poliwog, but I could get a Kiwi for sure  I want a smaller knife, but at that price I would really want something more like the Caly 3. I really hope that they are cheaper when they come out


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 28, 2009)

i have been all over with my edc folder. 
i have had a lime green custom mini grip which was lost, i loved it dearly but the caly3 is better in everyway, its ridiculously well built and worth the hefty price tag, it replaced my strider SnG, yes it is that good, the carbon fiber is nice but the skeletonized titanium frame is where the bling blang is at, and the laminated zdp189 blade is the best edge ive ever used, it cuts like a damn laser and holds an edge like no other blade material on the market at ANY price point, bottom line is get one, you will love it and stop bothering looking for any other folder. it literally killed my urge to buy knives, nothing else compares.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 29, 2009)

Is the C131 TERZUOLA SLIPIT available from the market?


----------



## carrot (Jul 30, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Is the C131 TERZUOLA SLIPIT available from the market?


What market?

It is also currently not yet for sale, but should be soon.


----------



## Anson Argyris (Sep 2, 2009)

carrot said:


> What market?
> 
> It is also currently not yet for sale, but should be soon.



You can get it already at Knifecenter.


----------



## cave dave (Sep 2, 2009)

Torpedo Vegas said:


> Well the G-10 Dragonfly has shown up as a pre order on Knife Center!  Unfortunately it is listed at $96
> 
> I have been holding out for this little guy, because it really is the perfect size for me, but in its price range I dont know if i can justify getting it. I really hope it can be found cheaper somewhere else when it does come out



For the price of the G10 Dragonfly you can get a G10 Rookie. The Rookie has a full 3" blade in a compact handle. It feels like a real knife. I haven't held the G10 Dragonfly obviously but the FRN Dragonfly does not feel like a real knife, its too dang small to open easily and use properly and I have small hands. If you are not under a sub 2.5" blade restriction I'd go with something bigger than the Dragonfly.

Never heard of the Rookie till dd61999's post. After looking into it and debating a lot I broke down ordered one and received it last Thurs. So far I really like it. I wish it had the low profile wire clip of the UKPN etc, but the placement of the current clip does make it really easy to draw from the pocket. So there are pros and Cons to clip styles.

I should be getting an Urban tomorrow so I can take some comparison pics.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a Spyderco Tenacious and its a really a great knife.For around $34 bucks, it will take you along way.I like the non serated edge very much and the knife is sharp.:thumbsup:


----------



## AKWolf (Oct 12, 2009)

Get a Stretch or Sage both excellent high value knives... If you like the caly style leaf blade check out the new carbon fiber CAT .s30v and CF under 50.00...

Actually the Cat is more of a spearpoint.


----------

